# G-Loomis Pro 4x Short Stix



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried one? looks like it would be great for a kayak or wading.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't tried them but I would sure like to put one in my rod corner. I don't like the price though.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

I use the 10wt on the jetties and its perfect, makes landing a fish solo a bit easier


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Long is better in a yak.*

Well, at least for casting. The extra rod length lofts your line better. I think it would be a better fish fighting tool, though.

I made a few casts with the new Loomis rod at FFFF here in Crystal River a couple of weeks ago. It casts fine once you get the timing right.
The price is way out of my league plus I fly fish out of my yak most often.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's quite a few short rods on the market. The Sage "Bass" series kind of made the short stik idea popular. I've used several different short rods for dock fishing and mangroves in south Florida and find the short, quick-loading blanks perfect for fast and accurate casts repeatedly. While I haven't used the new G Loomis, you should look at a few other models as well. Some won't cost nearly as much too. 

-Ross Flystik
-TFO Mangrove
-Echo Edge 84


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Seems counter-intuitive to me. And wow, that's some dough.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's easy to think it would be, but they are a perfect fit for certain applications.

To the OP, I strongly recommend you throw a short rod first before you buy one. If you have time and don't mind a drive, you're more than welcome to come throw a few different ones at our store here in Orange Beach. I don't have that particular one in stock, but I do have the G Loomis Shore Stalker (7'11"), the Ross Flystik (7'11") and the Echo Edge 84 in stock. They'd give you an idea of the timing difference


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I have a Mangrove now and like it. But am looking for a shorter rod to fit in the boat a little better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I had the action on the brain when I was thinking of the TFO. Its still long but was designed for "fluff chunking" and quick loading like the shorter rods


----------

